# Wade Fishing: The First Cool Front; Seadrift, TX. 9/27/16



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Not bad for their 2nd or 3rd ever wading trip, with artificial! Conditions were cool and windy, but this first cool front offered up a great trout bite along with some hard pulling redfish. We found protected thigh deep water in the back marsh that was holding lots of bait fish, and this proved to be the ticket. Falling just a few fish short on the day, most of the one's that were strung were 18-20 inch trout, and upper slot reds. Both trout and reds were caught on pumpkinseed paddle tails, Down South's red/white, and Corky Softdines. Season are definitely changing as we saw a lot of big ducks buzzing around the marsh. Looking forward to some great winter fishing and duck hunting. Contact me if interested on becoming part of our pictures and memories.


----------

